# Gói cước miễn phí Data TIKTOK giá 70k của Viettel



## hanhtim94 (22 Tháng ba 2021)

Gói cước miễn phí Data TIKTOK giá 70k của Viettel có tên ST70K bạn đã biết chưa? gói cước còn miễn phí 500MB Data mỗi ngày cho khách hàng truy cập internet để sử dụng các ứng dụng hấp dẫn khác từ Internet. Nếu bạn thường xuyên truy cập Tiktok thì gói ST70K rất phù hợp,  đừng bỏ lỡ nhé !

*Chi tiết khuyến mãi gói ST70K của Viettel*
– Thời gian triển khai từ: 01/08/2020
– Phạm vi triển khai: Trên toàn quốc
– Giá cước đăng ký gói: *70.000đ* (đã bao gồm VAT)
– Ưu đãi bao gồm:

Miễn phí *500MB Data/ngày x 30 ngày*
Miễn phí Data truy cập ứng dụng TikTok
– Thời hạn sử dụng: 30 ngày cho thuê bao trả trước, chu kỳ tháng cho thuê bao trả sau

Để đăng ký ST70K bạn soạn tin: *ST70K 866772169* gửi *9123





*
Chỉ cần tài khoản chính còn đủ 70k bạn được kích hoạt và nhận ưu đãi ngay lập tức.
Chúc bạn đăng ký gói cước thành công !


----------

